# Blue and Yellow Laser Pointers



## laserman2000 (Jan 2, 2005)

This is my first post, I just joined this forum. Hello everyone.

Since I first saw a red laser I wondered why there was only red. Then I got a green laser a few weeks ago. Now I want to know about other colors. Just curious, does anyone have pictures of a blue of yellow laser pointer in action? I would love to see them. Also do you know were to buy blue or yellow laser pointers, I heard they are fairly new, but I have not seen them. If you have one of these lasers could you tell me how bright it is compared to a red or green laser of the same power. I have a red and green laser, both are 5mw. Are there any other color laser pointers? I have never heard of violet or aqua color laser. 
One last thing, I have asked many people about this and got mixed responses, is a white laser possible?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## oklalawman (Jan 2, 2005)

I have seen blue lasers but the arew ridiculosly expensive. I want to say this same web sight had a white laser but it was in the mega thosand dollar range and was not a pointer as was the blue one. Give it a few years the green ones have drastically come down over the last few years.


----------



## Raccoon (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: They are NOT \"pointers\".*

I know only of LaserGlow selling a pen style yellow laser. Blue laser technology has not become compact or affordable enough to fit in a pen style enclosure.

*___*

<font color="brown">*On a side note, I wish to make a small public service announcement.*</font>

*___*

Can we PLEASE PLEASE stop refering to laser devices as *"pointers"*, especially when we are refering to any laser device which exceeds the FDA/CDRH maximum rating for a pointer unit. And PLEASE stop using the reference _"to *point* at any object"_.

The problem with using the word *point* is that it suggests a casual and inappropriate use. Like pointing your finger at someone. Pointers are used to spot and illuminate objects, and the word point suggests an unsafe method at doing so.

The words *aim* or *direct* are far more acceptable as they suggest a mental strategy and responsibility. When refering to a laser, call it a *laser device* or *laser module* or *pen style laser* or simply *laser*.

Just stop *pointing*!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick2.gif Raccoon


----------



## Enigmahack (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: They are NOT \"pointers\".*

If you're serious - Holy hell, get a life man. 

If you're joking as I interpret it as currently - that's got to be one of the funniest things I've heard... Pretty much ever!!! LOL
Kudos to you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: They are NOT \"pointers\".*

Yellow DPSS laser (pointers) do exist...the one I have is large, but outputs just over 2mW at 593.5nm in the orangish-yellow portion of the spectrum. Because of its relatively low power (well within CDRH Class IIIa limits), I can still call it a pointer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

My evaluation of it is at *[url]http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/yelldpss.htm*[/url] if you're interested.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Blue & yellow diode lasers*

I should add that DPSS and directly-injected blue & violet diode lasers do exist, but they're very, very, very expensive.

DPSS blue has a wavelength of 473nm, and directly-injected blue & violet laser diodes have wavelengths of 440nm and 405nm.


----------



## LED-FX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Blue & yellow diode lasers*

Blue should come down in price do a search on "Blu Ray"

Solid state white available from Medialas among others:

http://www.ilda.wa.org/Laserist/New_prod_YT500_Summ03.html

White light Ion lasers been around a while:

http://www.laser-innovations.co.uk/products/sabre.htm

For one, but not eaxctly pocket size.

Adam


----------



## Raccoon (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: They are NOT \"pointers\".*

Actually Enigma, I'm rather serious.

Looking at a majority of the posts on here from an outside visitor's perspective-- it gives the impression that most of the posters here are irresponsible wielders of this technology. When certain agencies look at these discussions on a whole, they can use CPF as a "good excuse" to further restrict laser technology. aka: Making our hobby illegal.

All I'm asking is that people try sounding a little more educated and responsible on this forum, and not so _"point point point point point!"_

It's not a fricking pointer! If it is to you, then you should leave.


----------



## WildRice (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: They are NOT \"pointers\".*

Personally, I think Raccoon has a POINT..... 
Jeff


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Blue and Yellow Lasers*

I have a couple lasers and don't consider them toys any more than I consider a chain saw or hand drill a toy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I am glad that Raccoon has chosen to post in regards to the distinctions between a pointer and a laser! You can point things out with a hand drill as well as a chain saw but be carful where you are pointing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

As a member of CPF (no moderator here) I took it upon myself to compromise the title between that which was started and that which Raccoon changed it to. (EDIT: I see this was attempted as well by others)

Just dropped by to see what was what on the yellow and blue. I leave you folks in peace! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Blue and Yellow Lasers*

Roithner also has yellow (593.5 nm) pen style lasers, the YLP-Pointer (0.6-2.0 mW) is USD 215.09 , the larger (C cell) GLP-III (2.0-5.0 mW) USD 612.59 .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## stringj (Jan 3, 2005)

Raccoon,
[ QUOTE ]
I know only of http://www.laserglow.com/yellowpointer.html selling a pen style yellow laser. Blue laser technology has not become compact or affordable enough to fit in a pen style enclosure. 


[/ QUOTE ] 
I only own an older Radio Shack red laser "pointer", therefore I only read this thread because of the way it was previously paired with another forum. I would say you could "preach" to us after getting the sellers of this technology to call the devices by "your" preferred nomenclature. The link you provided calls it a "pointer", people in real life call them a pointer. The people I know that use these devices use them during a presentation to "point" at something on a video screen to bring your attention to it. I am all for proper nomenclature when it doesn't impede someone else's understanding of what you just said. Try telling someone at random about your new "laser module" and you will have them scratching their heads wondering what the heck you are talking about. Tell them about your new "laser pointer" and they at least will "have a clue". Just someone else's public service message.

Jerry


----------



## LED-FX (Jan 3, 2005)

Should have mentioned that green Diode Pumped Solid State, DPSS , lasers, like your pointer, sorry handheld laser module, offers the highest Apparent brightness mW for mW.

This is because at 532nM it is very near the eyes peak of sensitivity.Red pointers at 670nM appear a lot dimmer than a red pointer at 635nM even with same power output.Same goes for yellow, green will still appear brighter for the same optical power.

Blue, like Blu Ray lasers at 405nM will appear very dim.

http://www.laservisuals.com/dva.htm

Thing to remember is that however it appears, the danger is always present , do not point a laser of any colour near your or anyone or anything elses eyes.

HTH
Adam


----------



## comozo (Jan 3, 2005)

module definition: [n] a self-contained component (unit or item) that is used in combination with other components. a usually packaged functional assembly of electronic components for use with other such assemblies.
So that means a laser pointer uses a laser module. Technically there is no distinction between a laser pointer and a non laser pointer style type laser. The CDRH recognizes only classifications based on power output. The term "pointer" is merely a marketing term. Any laser can be considered a pointer if that is the intended purpose. Take for instance the GLP-III it can be called a laser system, because it is a fully integrated assembly of components that is functional or it can be called a pointer, target aquistion device or a bird deterrent... Again that is nothing more than a marketing term. What they all are, are lasers. Raccoon does make a good point, do not be irresposible with any laser because sooner or later all of those sites that sell >5wm pointers will be no more.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Blue and Yellow Lasers*


----------



## WildRice (Jan 3, 2005)

Everything can be taken the wrong way, and everything can be abused. It all comes down to maturity and responsibility. I trust my 10 year old with my greenie, but keep in mind he has seen some of the LASERS I worked on, and he understands what can happin. Some people should not be allowed to handle LASERs. example: moron playing with fireworks can take off a finger or too, but a nice LASER module can take out SOMEONE elses vision. Just take the attage, DO UNTO OTHERS. If you wouldent like half a zillion photons bruning your retina, DON'T take a chance of doing it to someone else.

PLAY SAFE /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Jeff


----------



## comozo (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: They are NOT \"pointers\".*

Just a thought. The word *aim* can have aggressive connotations you might not want use such a word.


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: They are NOT \"pointers\".*

I don't know if I say this purely because they are rarer (and I haven't seen one live /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif) but the blue lasers look gorgeous lol,


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: They are NOT \"pointers\".*

Gentlemen, pointer or no pointer, please take the time to read the statement at the top of each page of this forum, and try to act accordingly.
This isn't just some advice, it's the rules and they are to follow. There are serious regulations about lasers, and we have to follow them to protect this place and ourselves from harm.
Act and post in a responsable and adult fashion and we shall have fun here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

bernhard; moderator


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 3, 2005)

As bond007 said, I don't know if it is just because I have not seen one before but that blue laser is a perfect blue. I just wish I had enough $$$$$$$$$$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## rwolff (Jan 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]

One last thing, I have asked many people about this and got mixed responses, is a white laser possible??


[/ QUOTE ]

Short answer: No (the "white laser" referred to earlier is actually a mix of red and yellow-green).

Long answer: Lasers have ridiculously low dispersion (if someone were to shine a laser on the moon, the "spot" would be about 1/4 mile across) because they use monochromatic (all one wavelength - that's why people talk about the wavelength in addition to the colour) coherent (all the waves are in phase) light. White light involves light of all colours, and you can't get coherent light if you've got multiple wavelengths (due to the different wavelengths, they quickly get out of phase).

The name "laser" comes from "(L)ight (A)mplification by (S)timulated (E)mission of (R)adiation" - your lasing medium (gas, ruby rod, or diode) receives energy (electrical or photoflash) to put the atoms in a high-energy state. Some will fall back to a low-energy state, giving off a photon in the process (wavelength determined by energy difference of the 2 states). Mirrors (parallel cleaved surfaces in a laser diode) reflect the light back and forth inside the lasing medium. If a photon hits an "excited" atom, it is absorbed and *two* photons are emitted as the atom drops to the low-energy state - this is the "stimulated emission" in the name. Both of these photons will be identical in wavelength, polarization, and phase.

Here's an analogy: think of "wavelength" as the length of a person's stride, "direction of travel" as which direction they're walking, and "phase" as how far into their stride they are (treat "right foot hits ground" as the start).

White light: Bunch of people (ranging from midgets to basketball players) walking in the same general direction.

Monochromatic non-coherent light (like a normal LED): Bunch of clones (i.e. everyone the same height) walking in the same general direction.

Laser beam: An army of clones marching in step.


----------



## kakcoo (Jan 3, 2005)

I've read something about blue diode lasers here:
http://safeco2.home.att.net/laser.htm
http://safeco2.home.att.net/blulaser.jpg


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 4, 2005)

I still can't find were they sell this one pictured here, even at cost I would like to find a dealer. I have found only large moduels. Not handheld moduels. PS, that is a beutiful color for a laser beam. That would be 473nm right? (http://safeco2.home.att.net/blulaser.jpg)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2005)

The laser in the above photograph is a 473nm DPSS unit.
I found that photograph a few years ago; I believe the laser itself was sold on Ebay.


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 5, 2005)

Do you know the company that makes it or which user on 
e-bay ? I really want one! Did you get the photograph from ebay itself?


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 5, 2005)

Are all blue laser pointers 473nm? What are the upper and lower limits of the visible spectrum. Would 800nm, or 300nm be invisible??


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*laserman2000 said:*
Do you know the company that makes it or which user on 
e-bay ? I really want one! Did you get the photograph from ebay itself? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't know any more than what's on the web page that photograph is posted on.
I'm not sure where that photograph came from, but I'm reasonably certain I received permission to use it, as I do make it a point to ask about such things.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*laserman2000 said:*
Are all blue laser pointers 473nm? What are the upper and lower limits of the visible spectrum. Would 800nm, or 300nm be invisible?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
All DPSS blue laser pointers are 473nm.
You can get directly-injected laser diodes that emit at 440nm and ~405nm; but these are much more costly than DPSS blue lasers of similar power output.

The visible range is generally known to be in the range of 400nm to 700nm. Visibility is possible outside this range, but not a whole lot outside. 380nm to 740nm is a realistic range.
So for all intents and purposes, 300nm and 800nm would indeed be invisible.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 5, 2005)

What is the "blue" lasers that the LASER SHOW industry use ?
They are more like "cyan" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
But there is also blue color .. yes?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*liteglow said:*
What is the "blue" lasers that the LASER SHOW industry use ?
They are more like "cyan" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
But there is also blue color .. yes? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Typically, the blue laser used in laser shows is an argon ion laser, with a primary laser line at 488nm. This is a bluish cyan color. Argon ion lasers can produce multiple wavelengths, probably accounting for the deeper blue wavelengths you might see in such a display.


----------



## LED-FX (Jan 5, 2005)

Quote:

One last thing, I have asked many people about this and got mixed responses, is a white laser possible??

Short answer: No (the "white laser" referred to earlier is actually a mix of red and yellow-green).

The light from the sun or filament lamp is what might be thought of as `full spectrum` white, it contains light at all wavelngths through the visible spectrum.

Just about nothing else is truly, in that sense, white.

Monitor your reading this on creates white from Red Green and Bluee phosphors or filters on a TFT screen, same with your TV.

White LEDs use a blue LED with a phosphor layer adding yellow to create the appearance of white.

White light lasers like the Argon/Krypton Coherent Purelight and others, use Argon for a blue and green and Krpyton for Red.

The solid state white lights use DPSS Blue and Green and directly injected diode for Red.

Strangley while low power diode Red lasers are the easisest to manufacture , high power solid state red is the very hardest which is why high power solid state white light lasers are extremely rare.

Are all blue laser pointers 473nm?

Directly injected diode blue comes in at 405nM, but its getting hard to see.

What are the upper and lower limits of the visible spectrum. Would 800nm, or 300nm be invisible?? 

Like hearing some peoples eyes are better than others, but few people will see anything below 400nM or much above 700nM.

Adam


----------



## Spec (Jan 5, 2005)

That blue pointer sold for over $1200 2 years ago and the price has not come down any. What you dont see in the image is the wires running to the power supply.

http://www.nichia.com/ makes a direct injection blue diode, and all you have to do is buy a $23USD red pointer from atlasnova.com and buy the $1000 diode and driver board from nichia and there ya go, a 3-4mW blue handheld laser.

This "portable/handheld" fetish some of you guys have is quite ...interesting...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2005)

The directly injected blue laser diode (the 440nm one) originally sold for $3,000.00 each when they first came out.
So the price really did drop if they're only $1,000.00 now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 6, 2005)

Spec ... this portable thing ... think of it just like the difference between a household bulb and a flashlight ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard

P.S.: and besides, for guys who actually use their "pointers" as such, being portable is a must ...


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 8, 2005)

I wouldn't wan't to carry a moduel everywere with me, it isn't practical, a pointer is a must.


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*laserman2000 said:*
I wouldn't wan't to carry a moduel everywere with me, it isn't practical, a pointer is a must. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## liteglow (Jan 9, 2005)

Leadlight is more than i need for handheld !
Just "pointing" with laser is just not fun after doing it for 2 months.. 
Then u understand that there is alot of more stuff to do with a module /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I`m building a galvo scanner system now, and then a module is a must /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif and there is alot more fun to do with a module that are 150-200mW .. then just a pointer 5mW-50mW /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

hmm i think this is abit off-topic sorry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well personally, my lasers are for two purposes.

One is that I love the night sky but I also use my lasers for my university study skills presentations. With my last laser I could actually point at the screen from the BACK of the theatre whilst walking around with the microphone explaining my stuff.

Thing is, when I got my 40-50mw I was actually excited (and so not at all nervous) about doing the presentation. It made me feel alot better especially as the guy before me had used a key chain red pointer, I felt confident that I could do my thing and everybody would take notice.

The first presentation I did with the 40-50mw I scored 97% /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## liteglow (Jan 9, 2005)

Bond007: Sweet you`r the only one i heard about that actually using the pointer to "point" at stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

it must be so cool to use a green 40mW laser at a shcool ore something !
I guess the children\study people will be quiet right away and just watch the green beam passing over their heads /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, they are all the same age as me as we're all doing the same thing (second year of masters degree in maths).

It's good to have that confidence though, I'm desperate to get hold of a PGL 3 for the same reason, I would just love to beam at the big screen with that thing.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 9, 2005)

Isn't 5mW the upper legal limit of those things outside your own home?
bernhard

P.S.: I always thought they are called "pointers" for exactly that reason. At least that's what I use mine for ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## liteglow (Jan 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
Isn't 5mW the upper legal limit of those things outside your own home?
bernhard

P.S.: I always thought they are called "pointers" for exactly that reason. At least that's what I use mine for ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah that`s true !!
But he did use the laser inside a room ? 
At shcool "study" there are maybe leagal to use a higher laser than 5mW /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif u know ... hehe


And i live in Norway, i got no clue if there is any Norwegian laws about lasers ouput....


----------



## operator (Jan 9, 2005)

I just found a yellow pointer which wasnt scarily expensive, is it any good ?

Heres the link:

http://www.edinst.com/ylp.htm


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 9, 2005)

Edinburgh instruments is the other distribution outlet for httP://www.cnilaser.com

I'm not sure how much that yellow cost (I guess about £180/£200 ish) as I don't have Adobe reader lol but do you know how much they want for the CNI PGL3?

£490!


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 9, 2005)

Duh, I've just noticed the price of the yellow is at the top of the page!


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 9, 2005)

Why are most yellow laser pointers either <1mw, or <2mw?
I want a 5mw or more!


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 15, 2005)

Is it possible to change the crystal in a green laser and turn it blue or yellow. I believe it might work with yellow, what craystals would you need?


----------



## senecaripple (Jan 15, 2005)

i've used a red pointer 10 years ago in my classroom. i was a 5th grade classroom teacher. i occasionally use my red pointer, but not in this school. i just got a green laser pen, i'll be using this real soon, to point out thing in the classroom.


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 15, 2005)

If they were easily availiable, would you buy a blue?


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 15, 2005)

I certainly would like one if they were "easily available", but then the same could be said for an Aston Martin V12 Vanquish.

If I win the lottery, I'll certainly own a nice bluey then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd prefer the car!


----------



## photonic (Jan 25, 2005)

If you won the lottery you wouldn't have to choose


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking back on that last post of mine, I might be able to afford the blue laser, the car AND a few extra brain cells /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## laserman2000 (Jan 26, 2005)

Einstein!!


----------

